# Where's the map link



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

for the EGM?

I know I seen it, but can't find it now.

Lisa


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Lisa
its onthis post

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1041613857

Cheers
B


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Thanks, but I can't open the local map, any suggestions?

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

map seems to be bust... (mark ain't been paying his internet sub's.... Â ;D ;D ;D)

although this one "directions" works fine.... which may do...
http://www.tt-nutts.co.uk/ttoc_meeting_directions.htm

or just follow the TT's......... I'm sure as it Coventry they prob' never seen a TT before (let alone 50 !), so they shouldn't be too hard to spot out of all the Peugeot's.... [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

True  but 24 minutes to go 10.1 miles? 
Flipping heck do we have to go on the back of Lady Godivas bloody pony. :-/ 
That is, by my calculation, 25.25 mph 
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2003)

or go to 
http://www.multimap.co.uk

put in the POSTCODE = CV4 8GP

and then from the results play with the ZOOM ..... to get the image you want.. Â


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

cool  Thanks

Lisa


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2003)

> True  24 minutes to go 10.1 miles?
> Flipping heck do we have to go on the back of Lady Godivas bloody pony. :-/
> Thats, by my calculation, 25.25 mph
> Lisa


I guess that's the speed that NuTTS drives his TT...  (slowly...  )

oh my..! We're team mates in in Howards' Karting Meet a week later..... looks the "Eskimo Beach Volley Ball Team" is about to renamed "The Driving Miss Daisy All Stars"..... holy moley !


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I'm sure as it Coventry they prob' never seen a TT before (let alone 50 !), so they shouldn't be too hard to spot out of all the Peugeot's.... [smiley=whip.gif]


Believe me, Cov is as bad for TT's everywhere as all other places in the country - see 'em all the time, common as muck unfortunately! 

Fair point though, bloody Peugeot's everywhere as well though, surprise surprise - I can't talk though, I've had 2 206 gti's b4 the TT came along ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> holy moley !


 ;D Â 8) Â ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The links I posted were wrong..... I've now corrected them as below. Apologies. 

b]Venue:[/b] Â 
Cable & Wireless Â Â 
Learning & Development Centre Â Â 
320 Westwood Heath Road Â Â 
Coventry Â Â 
CV4 8GP Â Â 
United Kingdom Â Â 
Â 
*Date: * Â 
Sat Jan 11th Â 
Â 
*Time:* Â 
Noon! Please be there 11.30am to start dead on Noon.

Maps and directions....

Directions
Local map
Midlands map


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't think you'll do better the C&W's own map and directions :

Map
Directions

Mrs scoTTy (Kate) found these whilst being a right girly and checking out the accomodation :


----------

